
The ‘Radiation’ Printer (2000) - andreasley
http://www.computer-history.info/Page4.dir/pages/Radiation.Printer.dir/index.html
======
ChuckMcM
IBM replicated this in the 4100 series ([https://www.cnet.com/products/ibm-
infoprint-4100-printer-mon...](https://www.cnet.com/products/ibm-
infoprint-4100-printer-monochrome-laser-series/specs/)) I got to see an
earlier one at an IBM plant in Boulder which was about 10' long. Where most
printers had a way to feed in pages this one had a way of feeding in new 4'
tall boxes of fan fold paper.

------
jarenhavell
Tldr: radiation was the brand not the technology. It printed 7 pages per
second (420ppm) on special media comprised of 2 layers, a top white layer and
a middle black conductive layer. The paper was held on a huge continuous roll
and cut off into 11x11” square pages. The image was created by electrically
ablating the top white layer, in a 7x9 grid per characacter.

